# Game 68: Thunder @ Heat (3/16 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 16, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brutal schedule continues with the new look Thunder, who have won 4 straight. This will be Perkins' 2nd game with the Thunder.

Hope we can continue to play the type of D that we've seen the past 3 games. Also hope that Bosh can continue his great play as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This patch of the schedule has been insane.

Another tough game - like you said W2B, hopefully we can continue to build on our play of late.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Kendrick Perkins has no idea what he's about to get into. Big Kat is getting playing time again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^What's the likelihood of them getting tangled up and drawing double T's? 

I'd definitely say over 70% :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Instead of a tipoff they are going to start the game with a staredown between Perkins and Magloire and whoever has the meanest mug gets possession of the ball


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We did ourselves in with that 1-6 streak or whatever it was. Now we'll be lucky to get the 2 seed, and have to plays the Cs or Bulls in the 2nd round. Can't afford to lose anymore games. Here's to Bosh keepin the pedal to the metal.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Instead of a tipoff they are going to start the game with a staredown between Perkins and Magloire and whoever has the meanest mug gets possession of the ball




:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ

Beautiful play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj2Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The first 3 scores are so typical of each player. Wade leaking out on the break, Lebron converting an alley-oop, Bosh hitting a midrange jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couple of bad turnovers in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting killed on the glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty hectic game so far. A whole lot of highlights already.

Definitely gotta clean up the defensive glass better.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are packing the hell out of the paint


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chris Bosh always "almost" gets a block. Anyone else ever noticed that?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big Kat in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade's missed 3 baskets right at the rim.

Bad luck there. Lebron knocks it away from Durant, it goes right by Jamaal and right back to Durant for the wide open layup.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Cat almost air balled a FT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Juwan the useless one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Juwan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a screen by Juwan


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller with 2 quick fouls, JJ might get some PT tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Juwan just ironed out Durant


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wow 18 point first quarter 33%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-18 after 1

Heat shoot 33%. Yikes. Between that and the turnovers, its good that we're only down 6.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst quarter we've had in a while.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sloppy first quarter, need to space the floor and hit some threes with all their giants in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby2Jamaal


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow this offense is completely disjointed right now. Dudes standing around doing nothing, Lebron is facing the other direction.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

we look like shat right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, ****ty Heatles are back...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They let go of the rope. I knew this would happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shooting, dumb turnovers, no rebounding. Pretty much having trouble with everything right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta make those, Mike...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flagrant


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIS

bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller U Suck omg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike!

****!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MM misses EVERY bring the house down 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Durant comes back and hits a 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh great, Wade gets frustrated and chucks it up. Spo needs to calm them down ASAP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are getting slaughtered, in every way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane, you're getting in the lane at will tonight. Why settle for and early in the shot clock 3?...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> MM misses EVERY bring the house down 3


Seriously. And what's crazy about this is that they always seem to be WIDE open too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh **** Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

who just got posterized? was that perkins?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

uhh

wow?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh

my

god


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> who just got posterized? was that perkins?


Yes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by Joel. Westbrook gets his 3rd foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has missed a few insane dunks this year but holy **** did he ever convert this one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** yes joel and CHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIS with big offensive boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What time is it?


SKIRMISH TIME BITCHES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Was Sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that Maynor 3 is a bit of a momentum killer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

Wade is getting in the lane at will


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love the Lebron/Wade handoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-45 at the half

Heat were down 13 with just under 5 to go. So great comeback after the horrible start. Gotta continue to play with this same energy in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team has some insane highlights


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ibaka is killing us right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Ibaka


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see the Heat continue attacking even though Ibaka seems to be having an impact on every possession.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Has The Warden lost weight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating game. We're playing very inept offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are now 1-10 this quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense has died


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Feels like it, yeah. We need a bucket...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

holy **** joel is ballin out of his mind


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you kidding me Joel!? Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only down 4 even after we're now just 2-11 in the quarter.

Seems like we're down a whole lot more since we've been down pretty much the entire game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We need some 3 point shooters out there, OKC is still closing down everything in the paint and we continue to force it in there. Put JJ in there for the quick trigger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down only 3 now after they changed a Durant shot from a 3 to a 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Collison


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, juwan with the driving hook.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Juwan!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

dayum


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is having a bit of trouble with Durant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-62 after 3

Ugly quarter offensively for the Heat. Still only down 5 though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's doing fine. Durant has hit nothing but fadeaways all night and has 0 FT attempts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Seems like Lebron could stand to be more physical in his defense with Durant, since historically that is what works. He's laying off him too much IMO.

And then on the other end, he's not attacking anything but jumpshots. Rough game shooting wise tonight. Some of that is oklahoma defense, some of it is just that we've been on fire of late, and it was only a matter of time.

We need to pick up our energy though I think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bibby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh should have kept it, unnecessary pass to Wade. This is where he needs to be more assertive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, still ice cold this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus Christ, we cant hit anything.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe bring in James Jones for Miller down the stretch here?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just cant quite peg this lead back.

Offense has been really bad tonight. Amazing that this is the same team that just ****ed the Spurs up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Daequan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 12 just like that.

Offense has been disgusting tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not looking like our night


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller isn't doing anything out there, he's not the right player against this defense. If Wade and Lebron can barely make plays Mike Miller sure as hell isn't going to play an effective floor game. We need snipers like JJ and House.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st Mike, then Dorell, now DQ. 3 guys we could've kept, have all shot great against us this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

big shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Bibby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg 2 shots in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This last minute pretty much explains this game. Bad rebounding, dumb turnovers, and a bad 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a stupid shot Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook with the dagger 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh seems to have one of these games a week where he has a lot of trouble holding on to the ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't understand how Bosh gets stripped so much


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeFlop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great block by Bosh

Damn, we just cant finish these and1's this half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to keep getting to the line, making the clock stop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that happened...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing dagger. FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WHERE IN THE EVER LIVING HELL WAS THE FOUL!???

Damn these refs. Damn them.

Should be at the line with a shot to cut it to 5.

Instead down 10 with a couple technical shots coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ibaka clearly fouled Wade. 6pt swing..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not even mad. I wouldn't mind playing Thunder in the Finals.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

****ty game to watch. The Wade non-call was annoying but terrible shooting throughout and no offensive adjustments at all against all those trees in the middle. Countless drives to the hoop that get turned into little 5 foot fadeaway misses.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

bah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly game for the Heat. Just sloppy in all areas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very disappointing loss, considering how we had begun to build.

OKC is a good team, but we should beat them at home. Execution was incredibly poor tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was definitely a game where you had to at least try Eddie House out in. 

Spo seems to make whatever adjustments necessary when it comes to the in game D, but on offense, it takes a series of games before a change comes.

Oh, and Mike Miller was again useless tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This late in the season you probably don't want to be messing with the rotation much anymore anyways. We have the players we have. They came out and got outworked. Got the result they deserved. We'll move on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess Bosh is the POTG tonight, not that that really matters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I guess Bosh is the POTG tonight, not that that really matters.


Tough one tonight. They all sucked offensively. I think Chris had no fg's in the 2nd half and 2 or 3 late turnovers.


I'd still go with Wade. Just for that insane dunk alone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I'm doing Wade POTG for the dunk. The result of this game won't be remembered, but that dunk will.

This is the kind of game you just move on from. Nothing really to learn here. Just work harder.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually I think they have a lot to learn from this game (besides hitting more threes). OKC packed the paint very effectively. We were 3-17 from three which is deceptive because at least half of those were just bad Wade/Lebron shots. So they packed the paint and we didn't even get a lot of open looks on the perimeter from it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to give the POTG to Joel tonight, he was legit effective out there on defense and didn't embarrass himself on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel's dunk was super surprising. And gangster.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Actually I think they have a lot to learn from this game (besides hitting more threes). OKC packed the paint very effectively. We were 3-17 from three which is deceptive because at least half of those were just bad Wade/Lebron shots. So they packed the paint and we didn't even get a lot of open looks on the perimeter from it.


Yeah we weren't moving the ball that well from side to side. I think when we go through cold stretches we tend to put blinders on and just plow straight ahead.

We're a very stubborn team, usually to our detriment.

But really if we had even done an average job on the defensive glass tonight we would have won.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Joel's dunk was super surprising. And gangster.


I didn't even get that excited. The awesomeness was so pure and epic I just had a moment like this;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgoXUzIwXk0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The loss sort of takes the joy out of watching this dunk right now, but what a freaking dunk it was...


----------

